# Canada Eh??



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello

I'm assuming somewhere there is an introduction thread, but true to my nature I can not find it. 

I wanted to introduce myself. I'm here from Ontario Canada.

I have a backyard flock of 33 chickens. Somehow that has grown from my original plan of 5 in April of this year. Chicken math is killing me 

I hope to chat with many on here.

Cheers!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hello and welcome! Chicken math, LOL. I know exactly what you mean. DH and I were just last night having the discussion of getting back on extending the chicken coop to prepare for the addition of a few more hens.

We love pictures by the way!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome HB!

Yeah chicken math is weird at times.....like instead of "Common Core"...its more like "Common Coop"


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Zamora,..how's PT coming along....Are you able to walk very much yet?


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks. Right now I'm trying to get used to the app and finding my way around. Should be easy ... But not always the case for me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

HB Welcome and you can introduce yourself wherever you want-we will find you!

Your chicken math sounds just like mine!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

jn4 said:


> Welcome HB!
> 
> Yeah chicken math is weird at times.....like instead of "Common Core"...its more like "Common Coop"


Yeah, except Chicken Math makes sense ! 

Welcome to our new friend from the Great White North lol. I agree love photos!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome, HB. Windsor was my old stomping grounds and the Pinery was heaven. 

We have a couple of others here from the cold north, maybe they'll pop in to say hi.


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

Pictures ... OK.
I have some young Columbian Rock Cross, Plymoth Barred Rocks, EE's and silkies. 
I have 2 bunnies, 2 kittens and 1 dog. Just recently lost my other canine soulmate, so we are a 1 dog household for now. 

I tried to upload a few, but it only takes one into the message body. Weird!


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

Now if I can only get my pictures the right way .... Don't ya just love newbies lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone seems to struggle with that side ways pic thing. It has something to do with using our phones.

I've always really liked the look of Columbians, as to the Silkies I guess you can see what I think of them.

It's always so hard to face the losses of our companions. We're facing the same thing with our man's best friend now. Both of ours are brothers and they've managed to find old age way before we were ready.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello HB! I'm very new here on the Forum as well, but I have finally figured some things out. I can only post one picture at the time as well. ( If there is a way to post more than onea time maybe one of the long time members will chime in.) I think that which ever way you hold your phone to snap a picture makes a diff-
erence. ( not sure ). Try holding it horizontal rather vertical.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That makes sense, Nanny. I usually use the windows photo edit, or paint to turn the picture and save it. But that's with a camera.


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Everyone seems to struggle with that side ways pic thing. It has something to do with using our phones.
> 
> I've always really liked the look of Columbians, as to the Silkies I guess you can see what I think of them.
> 
> It's always so hard to face the losses of our companions. We're facing the same thing with our man's best friend now. Both of ours are brothers and they've managed to find old age way before we were ready.


Your Silkie is beautiful! I have a black baby Silkie, about 3 months old now. I lost his white girlfriend and other Silkie to a flight predator recently. No more free ranging for my silkies. They just don't have the vision capabilities or the response time. I also have porcelain silkies. I'm hoping they give me lots of babies in the spring


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is why mine never free ranged, too many overhead predators. And you can see by her head she wouldn't stand a chance. Other than some of my roos most needed trimming to just find their way around their pens. 

I love the porcelain color. I've seen it in other breeds and it's attention getting. 

The porcelain in the pic looks like a little girl.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Hello HB! I'm very new here on the Forum as well, but I have finally figured some things out. I can only post one picture at the time as well. ( If there is a way to post more than onea time maybe one of the long time members will chime in.) I think that which ever way you hold your phone to snap a picture makes a diff-
> erence. ( not sure ). Try holding it horizontal rather vertical.


I think the only way you can do more than one pic in a post is if you use an online service like Photobucket. I haven't played much with the other ways to know for certain but I have posted multiples in a single post uploading from my net storage.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Love your pics! I adore that columbian coloring. My daughter wants to get a silkie at some time in the future she just loves the look of them


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> That is why mine never free ranged, too many overhead predators. And you can see by her head she wouldn't stand a chance. Other than some of my roos most needed trimming to just find their way around their pens.
> 
> I love the porcelain color. I've seen it in other breeds and it's attention getting.
> 
> The porcelain in the pic looks like a little girl.


She's a pullet..sweet sweet girl. I'm very new to the Silkie breed and chickens in general. Only had a flock since May if this year and silkies for a few months. No more free ranging!!! I do trimming too... But it didn't seem to help the 2 I lost.

Porcelain is really pretty. I'm pretty sure a Silkie can pull off any feather fashion statement! Lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had all of the colors but kept going back to white and/or black. Now I've got one paint girl from when I was still breeding, I got both of my preferred colors in one bird. Which your porcelain is for those that like buff and lavender (self blue).

Highly bred Silkies, which is what your girl looks like, do not do well free ranging. Unfortunately there are too many out there saying they do it all of the time. What they don't understand is that a hatchery Silkie is usually less heavily feathered around the face which makes it bad advice for those with birds like your little girl.


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, she's from a breeder along with her 'husband' lol. A very well known Canadian breeder. 

I'd love blue or grey silkies .. I can get that from Porcelain?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you need lavender (self blue) and buff. It's not an easy color to work with since there are so many underlying color genes. Some have a very bright buff head and uniform light blue body color. But it's hard to get that and requires time and space to do it.


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm trying to get my schedule sorted so I can get some beautiful partridge silkies this week. 

Now that I have a predator secure outdoor pen attached to their coop for them I feel much better about having silkies! 

Is there an 'easy' way to try to weed out cockerels? They are 12 weeks old. I usually go by the poof on their heads by this age but has proven to not always be accurate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you post good side shots in a relaxed position I might be able to help. Twelve weeks can be a bit young to tell but those subtle physical characteristics might be present then. 

The paint I kept I tried to sell as a male when she was four or five months old. That was really old for me not to be able to sex. But nothing was there to tell me until she laid an egg.


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

She hasnt provided the easiest pictures, but there is one I'll try and post a bit later. 
Gotta go and do morning coop chores!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Haldimand_Bumpkin (Oct 25, 2015)

She hasn't provided the easiest pictures, but there is one I'll try and post a bit later. 
Gotta go and do morning coop chores!! 

Cheers!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I think the only way you can do more than one pic in a post is if you use an online service like Photobucket. I haven't played much with the other ways to know for certain but I have posted multiples in a single post uploading from my net storage.


Upload to Photobucket, Flickr etc. Then you can post multiple photos. You can also edit them and rotate them so I won't have a crick in my neck. You have a lot of very pretty birds!


----------

